# Please help me make up my mind.



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2008)

I am going to order 2 packs from seedboutique tomorrow but I can't make up my mind on what I want. My options are:


Papaya
Bubblicious
AK48
Early Misty
Hindu Kush
Northern Lights (Pure)
Top 44
White Widow
I will be ordering more eventually, however, I want to get use to them and have clones for summer. What do you guys and gals think??


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 18, 2008)

from ur list i ordered   papaya and early misty i havent popped them yet but the description of papaya had me sold same with early misty.  
wanted to try some indicas for my first real seeds being  as all my bag seeds have been sativa so far.
also  ur list was dam near exact as the ones i was going to order cept the NL pure one.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 18, 2008)

i would get the papaya and ak48.myself,jmo


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Papaya is a definite. Will AK48 finish on time in the Northeast zone 5?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey is that "top 44" the one that grows in 6 weeks or something? I was looken at seeds earlier and seen a Dwarf that grows in 6 weeks. My God,,I could be Smoken Bud in 7 weeeks.


----------



## Waspfire (Dec 18, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I think Papaya is a definite. Will AK48 finish on time in the Northeast zone 5?


 
from a couple sites i looked at godspeed they said the 48 in the name was for finishing in 48 days now whether thats true or not i dont know just though ti would throw that out there


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 19, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> from a couple sites i looked at godspeed they said the 48 in the name was for finishing in 48 days now whether thats true or not i dont know just though ti would throw that out there



It sounds like great smoke, but very smelly. I think it will be real hard to hide....... sounds like a challenge :hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 19, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hey is that "top 44" the one that grows in 6 weeks or something? I was looken at seeds earlier and seen a Dwarf that grows in 6 weeks. My God,,I could be Smoken Bud in 7 weeeks.



Yeah according to their description. it is. I wonder how short it really stays, you think I could conceal a couple in my veggie garden? :hubba:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard that Top44 didn't taste very good, and was more commercial-oriented.

I just ordered White Widow and Bubblicious from that list, so I am biased.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I heard that Top44 didn't taste very good, and was more commercial-oriented.
> 
> I just ordered White Widow and Bubblicious from that list, so I am biased.


 
I can get past the taste as long as it has a good high. I like the idea of having something to smoke in such a short time. Be good for a "quick, Im running outta weed deal"!


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey..  try papaya with whitewidow hmmm

I did tried that  but was incompleted... my mom raided it...


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats a pretty good list there, hard to choose. I'd say ak48 and ww. I think those both are some pretty strong smoke, from what I hear atleast. Speaking of fast, I ordered some Fast Blast-(BlueberryXIranian Indica) by Afropips  from the doc a while back and on the website it claimed to be done in 40-50 days if grown straight 12/12. I tested it and it was CORRECT!! It of course was rather small but comparible in size with the lowryder's, but finishes quicker!! I've grown LR2 and am currently runnin some Dieselryder, so I've got some experience with the quick flowering strains.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Thats a pretty good list there, hard to choose. I'd say ak48 and ww. I think those both are some pretty strong smoke, from what I hear atleast. Speaking of fast, I ordered some Fast Blast-(BlueberryXIranian Indica) by Afropips from the doc a while back and on the website it claimed to be done in 40-50 days if grown straight 12/12. I tested it and it was CORRECT!! It of course was rather small but comparible in size with the lowryder's, but finishes quicker!! I've grown LR2 and am currently runnin some Dieselryder, so I've got some experience with the quick flowering strains.


 
I am considering Auto Flower Strains,,like Lowryder. Personal smoke for me and the Wife. What is your normal yeild per plant?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 19, 2008)

I am considering the diesel also for my veggie garden next year  I think I can hide them from people. 

I am going to wait a few weeks since I can't make up my mind and then i will have a little extra money to order most of the strains listed. In the meantime I am going to pop the rest of the aurora indica and the other seeds from .nl


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I am considering Auto Flower Strains,,like Lowryder. Personal smoke for me and the Wife. What is your normal yeild per plant?


 
It's hard to say. I haven't put a whole lot of effort into the autoflowering plants that I have grown, so the yield was small. Like maybe a 1/4 once its been dried. But I have heard of many people getting anywhere from 20-50 grams off 1 plant . There are a few people on here that focus only on autoflowering starins and have had some great success. I really like them myself. They are very good for keeping it discreet and they will start to bud while you veg the rest of your plants.:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2008)

Im thinking the Auto AK47,Auto White widow,and Lowryder#2.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

Another way to take advantage of the autoflowering strains would be to get a bunch of seeds, either buying a bunch or buying a pack and making your own , and do a sea of green type of grow with strength and numbers and just have alot of plants with a small yield add up to one big weed pot


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Im thinking the Auto AK47,Auto White widow,and Lowryder#2.


 
Auto WW? I haven't heard of that one yet. Very nice. Is that from the Lowlife seed company? I have heard good things about the auto ak47 and would like to try it myself. And the LR2 that I grew gave me one of the best body highs i've ever had. And it smelled and tasted oh so sweet


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to stagger the crops,,so I will be harvesting and smoking fresh smoke all the time. .


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 19, 2008)

I have read that the auto diesel is fantastic is that true? Would it finish in the Northeast on time?


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 19, 2008)

Papaya and White Widow........ one for taste and one for strength.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2008)

I think it was called White Dwarf or something like that. But it was a cross of white widow and Lowryder I think. Maybe I was just high when I was reading it.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

Stagger crop is a great idea! And the autoflowering is perfect for it. Theres a member on here named richyb that has some ridiculous LR & LR2 grows. Very impressive stuff.

The dieselryder I have not smoked yet. I have 2 that are at 5 weeks now and smell sooooo good. They started smelling after only 2 weeks:giggle:  They are looking great. I have pollen from a male I got from a grow a few months back. I just checked the pollen earlier actually and I think i stored it away well enough that it's still good. One of those bitches is getting covered in pollen so I can have bunches of them


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 19, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I think it was called White Dwarf or something like that. But it was a cross of white widow and Lowryder I think. Maybe I was just high when I was reading it.


 
Yeah I have heard of white dwarf, i guess I just never realized what the cross was. Sounds great though!


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 22, 2008)

any ak strain is normally guaranteed to be potent and northern lights or hindu kush is always a great strain to grow but every strain on your list is a winner


----------

